# 2011 Murano SL AWD- V6 engine revs high, tachometer normal?



## Murano owner (Jun 27, 2019)

Bought car at auction so didn't get to drive it off lot to try it. Now that I have driven it the car revs really high when driving over 30 MPH or so. The tachometer is at 600 at idle and engine is quiet. The tach seems to go up and settle down going thru the gears as I speed up although I can't tell exactly when it is shifting like other cars. I know some people have had a whinning noise with the CVT transmission but it is not really like that. It is just that it sounds like the engine is running at 4000 RPM's while the tach shows under 2000- especially around 55 MPH. Makes me nervous I will not get much out of the engine. One friend said they are known to blow around 150K miles and mine has 128K- bought it at 113K. 
If in Neutral and I rev it up to 4000 RPM's it sounds like a car that is red lining which in this car is at 7000. 
Anyone else having this issue? I have to turn up the radio to drive the car because it drives me crazy thinking the engine is going to go. Gas mileage has not been great either- 16 MGP or so which also makes me believe it is working to hard. 
BTW- this is my first ever post on a forum so I apologize for the wordiness and appreciate your feedback.


----------

